# Trip To Anglesey



## mangothemadmonk (Aug 6, 2006)

Just back from our first trip in our Hymer B584. Stopped of at Cae Mawr CC site. No toilets but leccy hook ups. Just thought we would "test out" all the 'vans moving parts before the second night wildcattin. All worked well I am please to say. We stopped of at Newborough country park, £2 for parking and if you tell the farmer you are sailing early morning they don't mind you parking overnight for one night. Near the beach (lovely walk to the lighthouse thingy and good fishing off the rocks for Mackerel) and very quiet with loads of parking. 
I just couldn't help grinning to myself as me and the better half traveled down the motorway. We have just bought the biggest purchase of our lives and still it couldn't move the big grin. 
We have been caravanners for the last 5 years and loved it but this is the business. 
Keep on grinning. 
Johnny F 

ps. didn't get many waves from fellow MHs!!!! :?


----------



## vicdicdoc (May 14, 2005)

We quite like Anglesley too - try venturing a little further round the coast to the Llyn peninsula, theres a small nice quiet campsite just outside Nefyn at a small hamlet called 'Wern' . . loads of other places just as nice and not crowded even in the height of summer - good beach at little village of Llanbedrog - how about coming to the CARROG meet ????


----------



## mangothemadmonk (Aug 6, 2006)

Hi Vicdicdoc. I love the Lleyn P as we always went down to Whistling Sands (Porthoer) for our summer hols when we were kids. We stayed at a farm house at Rhoshirwaun 14 years running if memory serves me. 
Would love to come to the meet but work commitments (same job as yours by the way) stops me. Will be down the Lleyn later this year in Oct. Can you still overnight at Whistling Sands car park??
Johnny F


----------

